# Would this ammo work well with my AR-15?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
I have the standard 6920 Colt with the 1:7 twist barrel 
Would the Federal 5.56 45mm 62 grain be a good choice for ammo? 
I found it for $199 for 420 rounds in a metal ammo box on stripper clips. 

If not what would be good?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

It depends what you want to use it for, I have bought M855 ammo in the past and it is not exactly the most accurate stuff out there. It is certainly good enough for most purposes, but precision shot placement is not what it was designed for and sub MOA groups are not likely. There is also some 62 grain OTM (open tip match) ammo that is very accurate so I guess it depends on which you are looking at. The fact that it is on strippers in a can leads me to believe it is probably the M855 penetrator ammo. If you do not reload I like the silver bear 55 grain soft points for general purpose hunting, if you do reload I would look for a brass cased soft point unless you think you are going to need to defeat soft body armor.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

As jimb says, it's more than adequate for what it's designed to do but it's not going to give you warm fuzzies on the range if you want to put a quarter over your group.

It pains me to see M855 at nearly .50 a round. Sheesh. If you do decide to reload keep in mind that M855 has a crimped primer pocket that you will have to swag prior to reloading. Not a big deal, just takes a bit of time.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> As jimb says, it's more than adequate for what it's designed to do but it's not going to give you warm fuzzies on the range if you want to put a quarter over your group.
> 
> It pains me to see M855 at nearly .50 a round. Sheesh. If you do decide to reload keep in mind that M855 has a crimped primer pocket that you will have to swag prior to reloading. Not a big deal, just takes a bit of time.


 Where can I find it for less? As it stands I only have about 100 rounds I just got the gun,,,If TSHTF .50 a round might look pretty good 
anyone know of a good deal on line? I'm looking to spend about $200 on ammo --This months budget for ammo

And how bad is the steel cased tulammo?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Finding good ammo prices is a hit and miss proposition. If you have someone near by who is looking also you will get a better deal ordering a 1000 rds and splitting the costs and shipping. Shipping costs on amm is horrendous. Just one of the reasons I'm willing to pay a bit more for local transactions I can make with cash...

Steel cased ammo works ok, just remember if it usually coated to protect the steel casing. This can cause a varnish build up in your chamber. Not a big deal, I keep a chamber brush and some carb cleaner handy when I'm shooting steel case. ALWAYS clean your chamber after shooting steel case prior to shooting brass ammo. I can get steel cased Monarch for $5.99 a box locally.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Where can I find it for less? As it stands I only have about 100 rounds I just got the gun,,,If TSHTF .50 a round might look pretty good
> anyone know of a good deal on line? I'm looking to spend about $200 on ammo --This months budget for ammo
> 
> And how bad is the steel cased tulammo?


Fifty cents a round is cringe worthy but is slowly becoming the new reality in many cases. It's not bad, but not great either. If you want it cheaper, you really have to go in bulk - big bulk. The only significant savings I've seen is for people ordering thousands of rounds and that could bubble you to the top of a list.

On the other hand, fifty cents is cheap when you consider it may only cost you $1.50 to $4.00 to stop some one from coming in at night. Hell, in that moment a magazine full of hundred dollar bills seems cheap.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Same (or similar) stuff, slightly cheaper:

Lake City XM855 5.56x45 62gr 1000rd Bulk Package XM855CS - .223/5.56mm - Rifle Ammunition - Ammunition

Bulk Lake City XM855 600rds in .50 Caliber Ammo Can - .223/5.56mm - Rifle Ammunition - Ammunition

ROMARM 5.56 SS109 Penetrator 62 grains 300 Rounds - $120 | Slickguns

1000 Round Case - 5.56mm XM855CS 62 Grain Green Tip- Federal American Eagle AR-15 Ammo made by Lake City | SGAmmo.com

Over all, M855 is a good blasting round, and might be good to have in the old stockpile, but I wouldn't expect match-level groupings with it or use it as a primary defense round if there were other options.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes it will work fine. It is the round the weapon is designed for. No one shoots match grade for much other than matches.
You will shoot normal defense size groups with. Zero groups on the correct zero tagets will be 3 shots where a dime will touch all 3 get there your zero is good .
When things settled down some more as others have posted keep you eyes open for a deal on bulk Lake City M855 green tip that is 5.56 62 gr.
If you find some .223 or 5.56 55gr cheap nothing wrong with it other than your groups will be a bit larger and less knock down at longer range.
But ok of burning up paper as long as you know going in the groups will not be a tight.
Latter on we can get it to the advantages /disadvantages of 77gr rounds.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes it will work fine. It is the round the weapon is designed for. No one shoots match grade for much other than matches.
> You will shoot normal defense size groups with. Zero groups on the correct zero tagets will be 3 shots where a dime will touch all 3 get there your zero is good .
> When things settled down some more as others have posted keep you eyes open for a deal on bulk Lake City M855 green tip that is 5.56 62 gr.
> If you find some .223 or 5.56 55gr cheap nothing wrong with it other than your groups will be a bit larger and less knock down at longer range.
> ...


Thanks Smitty I was hopping you would chime in


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

By the way I forgot to mention Federal 5.56 62 gain is stamped LC for lake city


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

Im new to this forum so I dont know any one here. But if anyone reloads I have a reloading guy in my area. He has brass and projectiles on hand. About $100 per 1k of 223/556. 1k 9mm or 45 projectiles are $85 for 9mm and 100 for 45. Plated. Just fyi. If anyone needs supplies id be happy to ship them out. Oh and surplus ammo and arms is just down the street. 55gr fmj hornady is under $50 after tax for 500. And stripped lowers are about $70.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I've always found one rifle regardless of it being the same spec as another, does not always shoot the same ammo as well. There are always different imperfections and variables in the metal and machining that make differences. You've got to run different ammo and see what a rifle shots best if you're looking for the most accuracy, than stock more. That's the way I do it anyways. As far as the Colt running it, it should run it fine. It was designed to, after all a 6920 is basically a 16 inch barreled civilian version of the M4 with no fun switch.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

troyp47000 said:


> Im new to this forum so I dont know any one here. But if anyone reloads I have a reloading guy in my area. He has brass and projectiles on hand. About $100 per 1k of 223/556. 1k 9mm or 45 projectiles are $85 for 9mm and 100 for 45. Plated. Just fyi. If anyone needs supplies id be happy to ship them out. Oh and surplus ammo and arms is just down the street. 55gr fmj hornady is under $50 after tax for 500. And stripped lowers are about $70.


Fair prices in this day and age


----------

